# Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?



## wladimir (9. Februar 2004)

Ich habe paar Fragen, die mit der Kopf zerbrechen 

Ich wohne in Dortmund, daneben ist ein kleiner Fluss Lippe, habe ein Fischereierlaubnisschein in dem alle Strecken (Lippe), die ich beangeln kann markiert sind.
Und ich habe eine Streckenkarte, wo alle Km-Angaben genau markiert sind.

Ein Teil der Strecke, und nicht nur eins laufen direkt durch ein Naturschutzgebiet, der mit einem Schild und einem Zaun gekennzeichnet sind. Man kann, aber sehr schwer Ufer entlang gehen, so dass man der Zaun, der dieses Schutzgebiet markiert, nicht überqueren muss.

In dem Schein steht:
Die Beschilderung von Schutzgebieten (z.B. Naturschutzgebiete) ist zu beachten. Sofern ein Angelverbot besteht, darf der betreffende Bereich nicht beangelt und nicht betreten werden.

Meine Fragen:

1.	Darf ich Ufer entlang gehen, Zaun nicht überqueren und an der Stelle angeln, so dass der Zaun 2-10 Meter hinter mir liegt?
2.	Wenn das Gebiet als Naturschutzgebiet markiert ist, mit einem Schild, aber da gibt es kein Zaun und da liegt auch bei mir in der karte erlaubte Strecke. Darf  ich die Naturschutzgebiet zu Fuß überqueren und angeln?
3.	Falls es nicht möglich ist das Zaun zu Fuß zu umgehen, darf ich mich von der anderen Flussseite (kein Naturschutzgebiet) mit einem Bot auf die richtige Seite bringen und da angeln, so das Zaun 3 oder sogar 10 Meter hinter mir liegt ? 

Ich will nichts Verbotenes machen  Sonder mich interessiert der gesetzliche Hintergrund.
Danke für Ihre Hilfe.


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Wladimir, bei uns ist es so:
Dort wo Naturschutzschilder sind ist auch Angeln verboten , meist aber nur von einer Seite!
Das heist:
Steht am anderen Ufer kein Schild, darf ich dort angeln!


----------



## wladimir (9. Februar 2004)

Ja, deswegen weiss ich selber nicht 
Schilder sind da und im Schein steht, das man da angeln darf.
Und das nicht bei einem Gebiet, sondern bei 50% der Gesamtstrecke sind verschiedene Naturschutzgebiete.


----------



## C.K. (9. Februar 2004)

Auf dieser Seite findest du ein Buch, welches Du käuflich erwerben kannst ( ich habe damals 5,00 Euro dafür gezahlt) dort sind alle Strecken eingezeichnet, welche Du beangeln und betreten darfst.


----------



## wladimir (9. Februar 2004)

ich habe die Streckenkarte. Aber da ist auch Naturschutzgebiet.
So gesehen weiss keine das Antwort


----------



## C.K. (9. Februar 2004)

Genau steht dort in dem Buch: Naturschutzgebiete mit Angelverbot.

Für Naturschutzgebiete gibt es einen Erlass vom Minsterium für Raumordnung, Forsten.....etc.
Dort wird eindeutig verboten, diese Gebiete zum fischen zu betreten, oder sie zu durchqueren oder ähnliches. Sprich auch am Ufer entlang gehen fällt aus. Erwischt Dich ein Fischereiaufseher  wird es teuer.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von C.K. _
> *Für Naturschutzgebiete gibt es einen Erlass vom Minsterium für Raumordnung, Forsten.....etc.
> Dort wird eindeutig verboten, diese Gebiete zum fischen zu betreten, oder sie zu durchqueren oder ähnliches. Sprich auch am Ufer entlang gehen fällt aus. *



Nö, stimmt nich!!!  
Bitte genauer lesen (selbst Dein Zitat gibt das her). Da steht "Naturschutzgebiete mit Angelverbot" - und genau das ist der Knackpunkt!
Generell ist es gesetzlich so geregelt, dass kein See oder Fluss nicht beangelbar sein darf!!! Nicht jedes NSG impliziert automatisch ein Angelverbot. Ich kenne sehr viele Gewässer die in einem NSG liegen, und dennoch beangelt werden dürfen! :m 
Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Kategorien von Naturschutzgebieten: Solche mit Betretungsverbot (und damit nat. auch Angelverbot) und eben auch solche, die ein Angeln selbstverständlich zulassen.

Im konkreten Fall heisst das: 
Bei der zuständigen Kreisbehörde (Untere Fischereibehörde) sich informieren, ob das angeln im NSG-Bereich gestattet ist, und ob das Ufer betreten darf. Je nach Regelung kann es auch sein (wie oben erwähnt), dass z.B. nur eine Uferseite betreten werden darf!

*Aber grundsätzlich ist das Angeln nur durch ein Naturschutzgebiet nicht ausgeschlossen!*


----------



## C.K. (10. Februar 2004)

@FoolishFarmer
Du kannst beruhigt sein, in diesen Fall ist es ein klar ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet, welches nicht betreten werden darf! Als zuständiger Fischereiaufseher sollte ich das wissen.:q


----------



## wladimir (11. Februar 2004)

@C.K.

Ich hab aber nicht gesagt das ich ein ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet betreten will. Ich fragte nur

1. Darf ich Ufer entlang gehen, Zaun nicht überqueren und an der Stelle angeln, so dass der Zaun 2-10 Meter hinter mir liegt?

3. Falls es nicht möglich ist der Zaun zu Fuß zu umgehen, darf ich mich von der anderen Flussseite (kein Naturschutzgebiet) mit einem Bot auf die richtige Seite bringen und da angeln, so dass Zaun 3 oder sogar 10 Meter auf der anderen Flussseite hinter mir liegt? 

Wieso soll ich dann Problemen mit Fischereiaufseher kriegen? 
Ich habe doch nichts verbotenes gemacht.
Ich habe nichts gegen dich als Fischaufseher, ich habe aber schon 3 verschiedene gesehen, einer von denen mich be*******n wollte, der wollte, das ich von dem Platz verschwinde, obwohl bei mir alle Papiere in Ordnung waren. Ich war zufällig auf seinem Platz. Das finde ich aber nicht in Ordnung. 
Jetzt habe ich viel gelesen und im Zukunft werde ich zuerst alle Daten von Aufseher aufschreiben, bevor er meine Papiere sehen will.


----------



## C.K. (11. Februar 2004)

Ich kann momentan nicht einordnen, wo genau der Zaun liegt, wenn Du angelst.Du schreibst immer hinter mir! Das kann alles oder nichts bedeuten.:q
Fakt: Wenn Du nicht im Naturschutzgebiet bist, passiert nichts! 
Darfst halt alles machen, nur das Gebiet nicht betreten, vor allen nicht mit fangfähigen Gerät. 
Boote sind leider generell verboten.

Die Daten brauchst Du nicht aufschreiben, das geht leichter!:q Jeder Aufseher muß sich mit einer Marke und den Papieren vorher ausweisen. Merk Dir einfach die 4stellige Nummer auf der Hundemarke, das reicht in der Regel. 
Leider gibt es wie überall, taube Nüsse. Der Aufseher der Dich vertreiben wollte, weil Du auf seiner Stelle gesessen hast, gehört dazu.


----------



## Knobbes (14. Februar 2004)

Das ist so ne Sache,bei uns gibt es auch ein Naturschutzgebiet, wenn man von der einen Seite von oben  kommt, sollte man nicht fischen, aber  wenn man von unten kommt, steht kein Schild, und man kann bis zu dem Schild fischen, das oben steht.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

*Hallo angelfreunde*.
Ich habe auch ne frage und zwar ich würde gerne im *Darzer Moor* (Naturschutzgebiet) angeln aber weiß absolut nicht ob man das darf! Es steht nirgens nen Schild und in meinem Fischerreischein steht darüber auch nichts... Was mach ich da?


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

hallo Nickchedellic,hast du für das Gewässer einen Erlaubnisschein ?
Wenn nein, Schwarzangeln im Naturschutzgebiet natürlich teurer als wo anders.
Wenn ja, sollten alle Bestimmungen/Verhaltensregeln auf den Schein stehen.
Ein Fischereischein ist nicht der Erlaubnisschein (mit Ausnahmen) ,wenn du einen Führerschein hast darfst du auch nicht jedes Auto an der Straße aufbrechen und losfahren.


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Weß jemand was über das Darzer Morr (Naturschutzgebiet) ob man da angeln darf? Ich habe keine ahnung und finde auch nichts genaues!!


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Also direkt nen darfsschein für das Gebiet oder wie? Und wo soll man sowas herbekommen?


----------



## j4ni (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Sorry für OT, aber 13 Posts insgesammt, alle von heute und alle mit der gleichen Frage...muss das sein?
Und wie schon geschrieben ohne den Erlaubnisschein darfst du da nicht angeln....


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber 13 Posts insgesammt, alle von heute und alle mit der gleichen Frage...muss das sein?
> Und wie schon geschrieben ohne den Erlaubnisschein darfst du da nicht angeln....



Der ist schon los zum Peitschen,berufen tut er sich im ernstfall aufs Anglerboard und dessen Post|supergri|supergri|supergri

Man merkt es wird Sommer

lg


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber 13 Posts insgesammt, alle von heute und alle mit der gleichen Frage...muss das sein?
> Und wie schon geschrieben ohne den Erlaubnisschein darfst du da nicht angeln....


 

Wo man sowas herbekommt möcht ich wissen...#q#c


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Habe bei Google nur was über einen Darzer Teich (8ha) gefunden bei einen Ort Röbel ,ist es das Gewässer was du suchst ?


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Habe bei Google nur was über einen Darzer Teich (8ha) gefunden bei einen Ort Röbel ,ist es das Gewässer was du suchst ?


 

Es sind drei seen aber ich glaube schon ja!:l


----------



## Die Stulle (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

und noch einer :q

Ich will nu auch im Naturschutzgebiet angeln weil ich da ne schöne Stelle gefunden habe. 
Das Betreten ist zwar erlaubt, man soll nur auf den dafür gedachten wegen benutzen. Da kann man halt einmal im Kreis wandern. Die hälfte der Wanderstrecke führt am Kanal lang.
ca. 3. vom weg wech. weil es ja halt steil ab geht richtung Kanal. 
Dieser Kanal gehört zu unseren Vereinsgewessern. Die Frage ist nur ob man dann auch an der Stelle wo das Naturschutzgebiet ist angeln darf.

Was meint ihr? werde aber trotsdem mal unseren Vereinsleiter fragen. Der wirds wissen :q


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Vielleicht ist hier erwas bei.................

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=152694


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Moin,
auf die Gefahr, dass ich gepeinigt ausgemeckert und gemieden werde: 

Hier auf Fehmarn gibt es von der Nabu in Wallnau ein Naturschutzgebiet und wollte fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob man da angeln darf??
Der Strand ist nicht gezeunt o.Ä. es ist lediglich ein Schild vorhanden auf dem Naturschutzgebiet steht, aber nicht deutlich steht ab wo es anfängt und im Kleingedrucktem steht: Das Angeln im Naturschuitzgebiet ist nicht gestattet.
Heißt das jetzt es besteht Angelverbot, oder ich sollte freiwillig zum Schutz der Natur dort nicht angeln?

Ich habe mir den Thread durchgelesen, und bin irgendwie nicht zu einer klaren Antwort gekommen.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Nein Du darfst dort NICHT ANGELN.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nein Du darfst dort NICHT ANGELN.


 


Gut, danke das reicht mir.  #h


----------



## wusel345 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*



wladimir schrieb:


> @C.K.
> 
> Ich hab aber nicht gesagt das ich ein ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet betreten will. Ich fragte nur
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich um ein eingegrenztes Gebiet und der Zaun, der das Naturschutzgebiet eingrenzt, geht nicht bis zum Wasser sondern endet 2 - 20m vom Ufer entfernt, so dass der Uferberreich nicht unter Naturschutz steht und somit aus der Schutzzone heraus fällt. Meiner Meinung nach haben wir Angler mit Fischereiberechtigung für das Gewässer ein Uferbetretungsrecht, wenn das Ufer und der anliegende Wasserbereich (in diesem Fall die Lippe) nicht ausdrücklich zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei  gesperrt ist. 
Richtig oder Falsch??? So habe ich es mal gelernt.


----------



## Wunstorfer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Moin moin Fehmarnangler!
Jaja, die krassen Seen in den Naturschutzgebieten... Ich campe regelmässig beim Hinz in Wenkendorf. Da ist auch so ein Hammerteich. Hab mich bei dem Gerätehändler in Burg informiert. Du darfst nirgends dort angeln. Nur in 2 Teichen, wo du auch Gastkarten in dem Shop bekommst. Sehr fähiger Mensch im Übrigen! Werde im Mai mal den Hornhechten nachstellen. Vielleicht auch mal ne Gastkarte für die Teiche holen, wenns am Strand net so funzt!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Also direkt nen darfsschein für das Gebiet oder wie? Und wo soll man sowas herbekommen?



Das sollte doch recht einfach sein, zumindest Gewissheit zu erlangen, was man darf/nicht darf und was es für dieses Moor gibt oder eben nicht.
Kontaktier die Kommune, Stadtverwaltung, zu der das Moor gebietsmäßig gehört, die haben dort sicherlich Einen in der Verwaltung sitzen, der die untere Fischerei- u. Naturschutzbehörde darstellt und dir alles verbindlich sagen kann, was du wissen willst.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Im Prinzip ist es doch ganz einfach, wenn es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, dann gibt es auch eine Widmung und da steht dann alles erforderlich edrin, ob Ufer betreten werden dürfen, ob dort Watfischerei betrieben werden darf usw.

In der Regel ist es ja ganz einfach, mit dem Erlaubnisschein solltest Du auch eine Karte zumindest gezeigt bekommen, auf der die Fischereistrecken gekennzeichnet sind, bzw. die Fischereiverbotsstrecken.

Ansonsten mal auf der Seite der Gemeinde oder des Kreises nach schauen, da sind die Beschreibungen der Naturschutzgebiete mit ihrem Zweck oft dargestellt.


----------



## waldschratnrw (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Zaun ...Schilder .....alles egal.
Die Grenzen eines NSG ergeben sich aus der jeweiligen Verordnung (Festsetzung) eines NSG, die kann in der Regel bei der zuständigen Kommune eingesehen werden. In den meisten NSG ist das Verlassen der Wege nicht gestattet. Sollte dennochm das Angeln dort erlaubt sein, wird das ausrücklich in der Festsetzung erwähnt und müsste auch ausdrücklich auf dem Erlaubnisschein stehen. Ob da ein Schild stand oder nicht hat im Zweifel KEINE Auswirkung auf eine begangene Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Elmar



Förster und Ranger im Ruhrgebiet


----------



## zesch (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

für mich gilt an der Lippe:

- das Buch des LFV
- mein Angelerlaubnisschein
- Schilder mit Aussagekraft
- Vereinsstrecken beachten...
- das Uferbetretungsrecht, soweit gestattet durch Grundstückseigentümer...

wer erwartet denn das ich vorm Angeln mit irgendeiner Behörde telefoniere ?

+ es gibt Erlassschreiben (Kreis / Behörden) die Gültigkeit haben, die veröffentlicht sind, welche die es gibt + veröffentlicht sind aber keine Gültigkeit haben

z.B. in der Umsetzung des EU Recht in Sachen Gewässer / Nebengewässer / Zuflüsse
Naturhabitate........

wenn ich nur vom Schlechtesten ausgehen würde was ich darf und nicht darf, dann kann ich auch zuhause bleiben.......

+ Der, der Kontolliert oder Grundstückseigentümer ist kann ja auch nicht immer von einem Vorsatz-Handeln ausgehen

... ein wenig Verstand gehört natürlich auch dazu das Lippeufer zu betreten,

genauso wie eine Wiese mit Jungbullen zu betreten

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturschutzgebiet Angeln (Ja/Nein) ?*

Ist ja ziemlich dünnes Eis, auf dem Du Dich da bewegst.

Das Buch des LFV ist zar bestimmt schön und nett aber hat keinerlei Rechtsverbindlichkeit. Wer kann denn garantieren, dass das, was im Januar gedruckt wurde, im Februar noch gültig ist?

Dein Angelerlaubnisschein, ich vermute, Du meinst den Fischereierlaubnisschein, hat damit nichts zu tun, er erlaubt Dir nur in dem entsprechenden Gebiet, für das er gültig ist, zu fischen.

Schilder können ein Anhaltspunkt sein aber ein fehlendes Schild gibt Dir immer noch nicht das Recht, dort zu fischen und, was bedeutet auf einem Schild "Aussagekraft"?

Vereinsstrecken beachten ist doch schon mit dem Fischereierlaubnisschein abgedeckt, oder?

Uferbetretungsrecht? Das ist in der Beschreibung des Naturschutzgebietes geregelt.

Es erwartet keiner, dass Du die behörde anrufst aber, wenn Du Dich in einem Naturschutzgebiet auf irgendwelche Sonderrechte berufen willst, so bist Du verpflichtet, Dich über die gültigen Regelungen zu informieren.

Wenn sich die StVO ändert, dann kannst Du beim Verstoß auch nicht argumentieren, dass Du das nicht gewusst hast. 

Den Rest Deines Postings erspare ich mir zu kommentieren.


----------

